# 1959 Simplicity 700 Garden Tractors for sale



## blackjackjakexx

I have 2 1959 Simplicity 700"s for sale,1 appears to be complete along with mower deck,other one not as complete but also has mower deck,contact me at [email protected] for prices, Thanks, Rick


----------



## Greg

Pics would really be helpful. Any history on the tractors?


----------



## blackjackjakexx

*Simplicity 700's*

Hi, I'm going to try to get some pics,as far as history on them,don't really have anything,not real farmiliar with these,came from an estate, appear to be real well built,I also have tiller,snowplow,and snowblower for these,also for sale. Rick


----------



## blackjackjakexx

*Simplicity 700 Pics*

I got some pics,here we go, Rick


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

i suggest you putting this in "classifieds", thanks

ben


----------

